# How did I not know about this??



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Yesterday we drove from Belfast to Ballycastle in Co Antrim (Northern Ireland). We took the coastal route from Larne and I have to say that I have rarely seen anything so beautiful. The road runs right by the coast and there are beautiful cliffs all the way along. 

The lighting yesterday was magical, clear September. Where was the camera? At home of course. But I am so amazed that I didn't know how beautiful this area is. We live on the east side of Ireland and this is only about two hours drive from us. I can't claim to have been in every inch of the island but I thought I knew about all the beauty spots.

To add to the day, Frank and Doreen (Sallytrafic) and two dogs were waiting in the campsite in Ballycastle and we had a fun 24hours with them. We saw the Giants Causeway for the first time.

So apologies to any of our fellow island dwellers in that part of the country for not getting to see this any sooner. It is beautiful beautiful, beautiful. 

I'm home again now and am off to work in the morning.

Ca


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

My guess is you didn't know about it because of the thirty something years
of C**p that went on in Northern Ireland. As a result N. Ireland didn't get as many visitors as it otherwise would have

The North Antrim Coast road is just stunning. Get off the ferry in Belfast or Larne and go north hugging the coast - up and around to Ballycastle, Stop off at the Carrick-a-Rede rope bridge, don't miss the Giant's Causeway and take the factory tour in Bushmills Distillery

Magnificent


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Did same trip*

Did same trip about a fortnight ago
Flew over from Newcastle for £1 for a wedding. Stayed at Galgorm manor
near Ballymena. Went in the distillery too! by the way there's caravan park there! pictures on http://bdixon.spaces.live.com
barry


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

When we left yesterday, Frank and Doreen were considering a visit to Bushmills distillery. With his great love of whiskey I hope he did get to go there.

Ca


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*p0st subject*

One of the nicest parks on the island of Ireland is beside Bushmills.
Ballyness caravan and Camping Park.

Aido


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Did anyone see The Last Night of the Proms from the harbour car park beside Carrickfergus Castle on Saturday night? Carrickfergus is on the coast between Belfast and the Coast Road mentioned here, and Carrickfergus Borough Council has installed an aire in this car park and I understand another one at Whitehead, 5 miles further along the coast, although neither will be operational for a few weeks yet.
By the way, the castle, St Nicholas' 12 century church, the (President) Andrew Jackson Centre and the only gas works museum in Ireland, all in Carrickfergus, are worth visiting.


----------

